# Doctors Office



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Went to bid on a doctors walk in clinc today... Renovation in existing building... the GC is doing the demo right now.... venting is all in the ceiling space and previous drains are already below the floor...

I think I may luck out on this one...only one other plumbing contractor showed up to the site and he said right there he didn t want the job ...I told him to bid it..... we both walk out in the parking and he says how much you think 20 fixture rough - in and contractor supplies fixtures .... I tell I am going in at 20K ...so he tells me he will bid at 23K..... I say great I will buy you a bottle of whiskey


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

That sounds like it's worth a Texas Micky worth of Whisky!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

yah I need about 20 sticks of 1 1/2 pipe, 3 sticks of 2", 3 sticks of 3" pipe...... water lines are over head at all locations so about 20 lenghts 1/2" M copper ( I asked what type of copper L or M and he says M is fine :laughing

All cutting patching and core drilling GCs responsibilty.... so I got one day rough-in and one day to top off.


I wonder if I can make money on this job :whistling2:

I will know first thing in the morning if I got the job....they are looking at friday as the start date for plumbing

fixtures are 3 toilets and the rest are sinks


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

C'mon Old school I know your good and thats no doubt a sweet price but not a one day rough.  Not unless you use about four men anyway.:yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, but what are $20,000 Canadian dollars worth in pesos??!! Just kidding. Sounds like a sweeeeet job just fell into your lap. :thumbsup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Dude will prolly bid it at $19,500.00, and when he gets it, offer to sub it to you for $15,000.00:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Going to find out some time today if I get it or not.....if i dont it is fine as I would be postponing other work to take on this contract.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Piperat said:


> C'mon Old school I know your good and thats no doubt a sweet price but not a one day rough.  Not unless you use about four men anyway.:yes:


This GC will be doing all the holes and I would send 3 Guys ... 2 journeyman and one helper in there to getter done.

8 hours in and out


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Yeah, but what are $20,000 Canadian dollars worth in pesos??!! Just kidding. Sounds like a sweeeeet job just fell into your lap. :thumbsup:


:laughing: our dollar is at par with yours


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> This GC will be doing all the holes and I would send 3 Guys ... 2 journeyman and one helper in there to getter done.
> 
> 8 hours in and out


:blink: Thats only 45 minutes per journeyman per fixture with helper running for both of them to stub up from below and run your copper and DWV, strap and secure everything and cleanup and test. :blink: I'll trade you a "Bill" for one of your guys.


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> :laughing: our dollar is at par with yours


 
Ooh! Sorry to hear that...


----------



## drsplumbing (Nov 20, 2009)

1000 dollars a fixture... wow is it cast and copper? up here in mass we can only use cast and copper on commerical buildings cant go any lower than 1600 a fixture to make money.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

drsplumbing said:


> 1000 dollars a fixture... wow is it cast and copper? up here in mass we can only use cast and copper on commerical buildings cant go any lower than 1600 a fixture to make money.


Up here we can use fire rated DWV PVC


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

Fire rated PVC? I have to admit ignorance on that one. Who makes it?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plumbear said:


> Fire rated PVC? I have to admit ignorance on that one. Who makes it?


The manufacture is Ipex Inc. This company has been around since I can remember


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I didn't get the first one but I picked up a even bigger walk in clinic today....

The best part was I didn't even have to bid this one.... have done a lot of commercial work for this guy and he calls this morning and says i got a nice job for you to start next week.... this should be a really big one I get the plans on Monday..... 

The building was a bowling place and is being retro fitted for the clinic.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Up here we can use fire rated DWV PVC


...at 4X the price of Sys 15 PVC :whistling2: 

I suppose it makes it easier to justify the cost to the customer when you spend half of your quote on drainage pipe and fittings. lol. 

XFR has come in handy though when we have to work evenings and weekends in an office building. Makes the job go much quicker than CI and CU.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

markb said:


> ...at 4X the price of Sys 15 PVC :whistling2:
> 
> I suppose it makes it easier to justify the cost to the customer when you spend half of your quote on drainage pipe and fittings. lol.
> 
> XFR has come in handy though when we have to work evenings and weekends in an office building. Makes the job go much quicker than CI and CU.


Remember Xfr only needs to be installed in ceilings used as return air plenums. In wall can be sys 15. Off the top of my head i think sys 15 can only be installed in building 11 story's or less.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Or schedule 40 PVC can be insulated with 25/50 compliant insulation....


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

rombo said:


> Remember Xfr only needs to be installed in ceilings used as return air plenums. In wall can be sys 15. Off the top of my head i think sys 15 can only be installed in building 11 story's or less.


A high rise is a building taller than 5 stories (Officially it is about 18M and taller). It then required non-combustible pipe. From what I recall, sys 15 meets the smoke development requirements for non-combustible buildings, but not the flame spread requirements. Thus, Cu, CI or XFR (with proper fire stopping, if necessary for that particular building, is required.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

markb said:


> A high rise is a building taller than 5 stories (Officially it is about 18M and taller). It then required non-combustible pipe. From what I recall, sys 15 meets the smoke development requirements for non-combustible buildings, but not the flame spread requirements. Thus, Cu, CI or XFR (with proper fire stopping, if necessary for that particular building, is required.


Although inspectors in Ontario have been known to allow abs waste and overflows on high-rise bathtubs as long as the fire-stop is not effected and the W&O is concealed (i.e. no claw foot tubs with ABS W&O, not that anyone would do that anyways)


----------

